# Please Help ID Grandma's collection



## sesty (Nov 7, 2014)

Found these in my Grandmother's basement this weekend. She is moving out of her long time house and into a home. She was going to give them away, but i thought they may be worth something and she should either hold on to them or try to sell them for some income. The first i believe is an old fruit wax sealer. It clearly says A Stone & co above Philad'a. It had this glass lid which obviously not the original for this jar. any help identifying these or their worth?Thanks you all-Matt


----------



## botlguy (Nov 7, 2014)

Matt. Welcome to the forums. You are very wise, this jar is VERY collectible and desirable. It dates back to the 1860s and it is worth in the neighborhood of $500 + if undamaged. It looks to be a pint size with an improved or iron pontil scar, both of which escalates it's value considerably. This brand is one of my favorites and if marketed properly you will be very happy with the results. I cannot read the embossing on that lid, it may or may not be an actual Fruit Jar lid but a product jar lid. Either way it looks to be quite old and have considerable value on it's own. I would not market them together. Sometimes lids and / or closures are worth as much as the jars they are correct for. Good luck with whatever you decide to do with it.     Jim


----------



## coreya (Nov 7, 2014)

Great advise!!!


----------



## strongj5678 (Nov 7, 2014)

WOW, amazing jar.


----------



## sesty (Nov 7, 2014)

botlguy said:
			
		

> I cannot read the embossing on that lid, it may or may not be an actual Fruit Jar lid but a product jar lid. Either way it looks to be quite old and have considerable value on it's own. I would not market them together. Sometimes lids and / or closures are worth as much as the jars they are correct for.



Thanks for the response! Community forums are the best thing to come from the internet, dogs, cars, motorcycles, old glassware! I didnt think the lid was for the jar, it has E. C. RICH across the top, and NEW YORK around the bottom.Across the middle reads: GIBSONS


----------



## sesty (Nov 7, 2014)

My Grandmother also has these if you could ID them i would be most appreciative. One appears to be a Pickle bottle and the other is a Disinfectant bottle. If this is the wrong spot, i can make a new thread somewhere more appropriate on the forum.


----------



## MNJars (Nov 7, 2014)

Agreed with everything said.  Your jar looks like it's got a little "tippiness" to the top which adds to the character.  Lots of value in that jar.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 7, 2014)

The Gibson jars appear to be plain with labels, the lids identify as NY but the product and maybe the jar itself was English.The A Stone jars do very well, maybe  $1000 in mint condition. That is a maybe.The other two aren't worth all that much and the labels aren't that great but if you find out about who Borden? was that may change.Are any of these pontil?


----------



## botlguy (Nov 7, 2014)

I agree that the bottles have relatively little value unless you find someone who specifically want them for some reason. I would be happy to get $25 out of each and would take a less. They have some age though, over 100 years, the pickle closer to 150.    Jim


----------



## sesty (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the info! I'll have to do some digging into the other two jars. I like the look of them and since they're are not worth a whole lot i think i will hang on to them. The A Stone jar appears to have an iron pontil scar with most of the residue still apparent. What is the best route for trying to get it sold? Clean the inside or leave it cloudy? Are there specially auction sites on line or something. I live in Central NJ near the beach, are there physical auctions as well?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 8, 2014)

sesty said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the info! I'll have to do some digging into the other two jars. I like the look of them and since they're are not worth a whole lot i think i will hang on to them. The A Stone jar appears to have an iron pontil scar with most of the residue still apparent. What is the best route for trying to get it sold? Clean the inside or leave it cloudy? Are there specially auction sites on line or something. I live in Central NJ near the beach, are there physical auctions as well?


Leave it let let the buyer decide.

For fruit jars, probably Greg Spurgeon. Send an email with some pics.
I've never owned anything worth aucioning so that's just what I hear (read).I wouldn't gamble on any local unadvertised auction. It may or may not have the buyers your looking for.Your going to pay a commission no matter where you go unless you find a collector at your door.[]Have shared your grandmother what you know so far? That would be the first thing on my mind to do.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 8, 2014)

Beautiful and very desirable jar.  I don't know how old your grandmother's house is, but I would suggest thoroughly going through the attic, crawlspace (if partial basement) and every nook and cranny in between.  No telling what else may be hiding.  Good bunch of folks here who will tell you what you've got.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 8, 2014)

If I were you, I'd definitely have this jar professionally cleaned.  That way, it'll bring a premium price at auction.  Greg Spurgeon usually gets really good prices for rare jars, but since you are in New Jersey, you should also check out the Glassworks auction folks who are in Lambertville NJ.   http://www.glswrk-auction.com/    Good luck with your sale!  -Tammy


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 8, 2014)

Give me $1 and I'll wash it with a plastic scrubby, soap and some water. By a loose definition, getting paid will make me a professional. [] I think there was a poll on here and by about a 2/3 majority it was don't tumble if not real stained, stating they would pay less, not be interested at all or want the choice. I don't recall anyone saying they would pay a premium (more that the $40 or so to tumble it) for one. Tumbling is considered an alteration and would, by most reputable auction houses have a disclosure notice.As a basement, not dug, find it's about a close to perfect as you can get in my opinion.Also tumbling is tricky. It can go right or horribly wrong. Just preserving the iron pontil is a bit of a task compared to a smooth base and lose the pontil, lose half the value. Those are my thoughts.


----------



## coreya (Nov 8, 2014)

What eric said is the max that I would do to clean it! wipe with a damp cloth and let dry.


----------



## sesty (Nov 10, 2014)

thanks for the responses! I think ill save a dollar and use my own soap! lol I have been in contact with Greg about getting the jar on the December auction block. I have to ship it out by tomorrow in order for it to get there on time. If that falls through will definitely check out the auction in Lambertville, its right near my office. My grandmother was very excited to learn that one of the jars was actually worth something.. they had been sitting in basement holding dust.


----------



## sesty (Nov 11, 2014)

the lid i have would go to a "Robert Gibson's Mixed Fruit Tablets" jar or something similar, it was Made by E.C. Rich company  New York. The Eleazor Rich Company (E.C. Rich) were importers of specialties, candies, etc.  He was in business at least through 1920. The jars are apparently fairly common


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 11, 2014)

Ah yes, I see now and stand corrected. I forgot about those and misinterpreted Red Book.. I can't get an idea of the size but maybe THIS.


----------



## sesty (Nov 14, 2014)

The A Stone & Co made it to the North American Glass Auction in time for the December 1st Auction. Item#: 8942. A STONE & Co Pint WAX SEALER Iron Pontiledhttp://www.gregspurgeon.com/auction/detail.asp?id=8942 Thank you all for your help and recommendations, it is very much appreciated! -Matt


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 14, 2014)

Great, now I have to find my password or re-register.[]


----------



## sesty (Nov 30, 2014)

Hope you all had a great thanksgiving! Finished moving my grandmother into her new "home" sorry to report no additional jars were found. But I am hopeful the A Stone jar will bring in some money in the next few weeks at auction!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 1, 2014)

Starting at $500 shows some confidence even with the small bit of damage, it should do well. Buy Grandmother something nice for the Holiday.


----------



## nammlif (Dec 5, 2014)

The jar is doing very well so far...!!..Great find..!!..at $1200..last I checked...


----------



## cordilleran (Dec 25, 2014)

So, what did the A. Stone iron pontilled wax sealer sell for at the fall of the gavel?


----------



## deenodean (Dec 26, 2014)

cordilleran said:
			
		

> So, what did the A. Stone iron pontilled wax sealer sell for at the fall of the gavel?


$1655.00 U.S.


----------



## idigjars (Dec 26, 2014)

WoW!


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 26, 2014)

Not bad at all!!


----------



## sandchip (Dec 27, 2014)

Always wanted one of those, and still wanting!


----------



## sesty (Dec 29, 2014)

the jar did well! Nearly fell out of my chair when i saw it went up that high.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 29, 2014)

Grandma's getting a nice 50" plasma TV!!! ... or something she needs like bills paid. []


----------



## sesty (Dec 29, 2014)

knowing her, she will probably install some type of pulley system so she can sneak her wine into her retirement home which doesn't allow booze... LOL


----------

